# Is Autogas Available in Morocco?



## Familee (Oct 10, 2008)

Does anybody know if it is possible to refill Gaslow cylinders in Morocco.
If not, what is the best alternative?


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi we have been told by people that go all the time, that the best way
is that you buy a moroccon bottle for 10 euros when you arrive, you need a french adaptor, refils of this are fairly cheap, 5 -6 euros wildly available as that is the fuel of the locals, and not to worry about it.

Autogas lpg gaslow not so.

Maybe someone else will come along with more info.

Pat


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Familee, we have a gaslow system and went too Morocco last January, found nowhere in Morocco for refilling bottles but we did 10 weeks from filling up in Alicante to returning to mainland Spain without using all our gas.

We have 2 x 11kg bottle with approx. 44lts of gas so unless you are wildcamping/guardian camping you will have enough. 

Bob


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

*Refilling GPL bottles in Agadir, Morocco.*

There is at least one place to fill bottles.... just north of Agadir.... we used it last March.

See previous post

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-printtopic-1-51918-0-0-asc-viewresult-1.html

If you put the coordinates into Google Earth you will see it.

Barry


----------

